# piko r5 switch



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
hi everyone,
Is the Piko R5 turnout similar to the LGB R5 turnout in terms of actual radius? I need to get some more wide radius turnouts for my Spectrum models...and i'm wondering if the Piko switch is appropriate? I know it's not quite as wide as a #6...but it seems to be pretty close. For $50 at ReindeerPass, it seems like a good buy...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

The PIKO R5 switch is roughly the same size as a LGB R3 switch.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying! You saved me $50! I wish these folks would stick to some sort of standard...from now on I'm in for LGB R5s and real #6 turnouts...


----------

